
The sad story of how the biggest solar company in the world fell to its knees - smaili
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-biggest-solar-energy-firm-in-the-world-is-a-50-cent-stock-heres-how-that-went-down-2016-4
======
SixSigma
The Y scale on that stock chart is exponential, is that normal ?

~~~
nxzero
No, it's not normal, though neither is a company equity tanking 98% within
such a short-time.

